# My Comp is extremlly slow after changing power supply



## dudululu8

hello ,

few days ago i got my new power supply .
immediately after my comp began to work so slow ,
every program i open starts with "not responding" and opened after few min.

i changed back to the old power supply but still no change.
i did a check to my ram memory with memtest and they found no errors.
i also added 512 mb stick to my 2gb hoping it will help but the comp is still slow,

my fans all work all the time and i have no idea what could be the problem.

i also did restore to previous time so rule out the software problems
my boot and windows startup is very fast !!

what could be the problem and how can i fix it ?

thank u all !!!


----------



## dai

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## dudululu8

TEL CORE 2 DUO S775 2.4GHz(E6600) 1066MHz/FSB 4MB - BOX
GIGABYTE GA-965G-DS3 REV3.3
TWINMOS 2048MB (1024X2) DDR2 800MHz CL5
LEADTEK PCI-EX WINFAST GeForce PX8600GTS TDH 256MB GDDR3 TV/O DUAL DVI - RETAIL
WD 250GB 16MB SATA2 7200 RPM - WD2500KS
ANTEC SONATA 2 MID TOWER CASE + 450W SMART POWER 2 PSU 

voltage and temp :
CPU vcore 1.35000v
CPU termination 1.200v
CPU reference 0.805v
mch core 1.100v
ich I/O 1.550v
dram voltage 1.800v

system tempeture 37c
cpu tempeture 32c

also i saw in the bios
vcore 1.316v
ddr18v 1.792v
+3.3v 3.312v
+12v 12.112v


----------



## dai

upgrade to a quality unit

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> upgrade to a quality unit
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139004&Tpk=corsair+550w


i have a new unit :

ANTEC NEO POWER 500W

i was told it is good enough for my spec.
before that unit i was with 400w and the comp worked great .

r u telling me to change that unit according to the voltage and temp results ?


----------



## dai

then which one is this you posted

ANTEC SONATA 2 MID TOWER CASE + 450W SMART POWER 2 PSU


----------



## Tyree

You didn't experience any problems before replacing the PSU?


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> then which one is this you posted
> 
> ANTEC SONATA 2 MID TOWER CASE + 450W SMART POWER 2 PSU


that one ^ is the original but it got damaged , i got a 400w temp unit until i get the 500w unit which is my current one (got it few days ago)



Tyree said:


> You didn't experience any problems before replacing the PSU?


no i didn't .
my comp worked perfectlly.

i don't think that the psu is the problem cause i tried both of the psu and both of them (the new and the temperarly) did not changed the pour preformance.
but i don't know what is the problem ...


----------



## dai

check for an infection

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> check for an infection
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


i know it's not a software cause im using win 7 & vista and both of them having trouble .

i saw this on win task manager .
free = 0 
is it as a result of my problem ??


----------



## dai

run this in the tray and see if there is a big jump in cpu temps

http://download.cnet.com/Core-Temp-32-bit/3000-12565_4-10794077.html


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> run this in the tray and see if there is a big jump in cpu temps
> 
> http://download.cnet.com/Core-Temp-32-bit/3000-12565_4-10794077.html


my cpu temp is around 30c , not high at all 

how come my free physical memory was 0 ? i hardly had 1 explorer open .


----------



## dai

you have 1648 available


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> you have 1648 available


then what is the "free" stands for ?

dai my friend , thank u for ur help !

my comp is dying , even the startup is slow now ...
i dont know what to do ...


----------



## dai

is it the same in safe mode


----------



## dudululu8

yes , still slow ...
it's got to be somthing in my hardware ... 
it is driving me crazy .


----------



## dai

in msconfig startup

untick everything and see if it speeds up


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> in msconfig startup
> 
> untick everything and see if it speeds up


did it , but exept nod32 i dont have anything marked so ...
i think i would go any buy a2 gb stick and if that's will help .


----------



## dai

run

driver verifier


----------



## dudululu8

dai said:


> run
> 
> driver verifier


i did the driver check and all my drivers are up to date. 

i'm telling u - its defently the hardware !
i need to check my hardware - with what kind of software i can find the hardware error ? like the processor or any type of hardware that can cause this types of frezzing and slowleness


----------



## dai

utilities used for checking

h/drive
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

ram
http://www.memtest.org/

torture test

http://files.extremeoverclocking.com/file.php?f=103

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1153/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.2.7.html

http://www.cpuid.com/


http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## greenbrucelee

Try and increase your page/swap file size.

There are only two pieces of hardware that can cause the issue you are mentioning and unfragmented/full hard drive or slow/not enough ram.

as mentioned you can determin ram errors with memtest86 and the hard drive with the manufacturers diagnostic utility but apart from that using google and error codes from BSODS is the only other option.

Both PSUs you mentioned are not very good.

The cpu temps are good so I have ruled that out.

you said this "i know it's not a software cause im using win 7 & vista and both of them having trouble" what trouble are they having?

and if it's not a software problem then why are they having trouble?


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> Try and increase your page/swap file size.
> 
> There are only two pieces of hardware that can cause the issue you are mentioning and unfragmented/full hard drive or slow/not enough ram.
> 
> as mentioned you can determin ram errors with memtest86 and the hard drive with the manufacturers diagnostic utility but apart from that using google and error codes from BSODS is the only other option.
> 
> Both PSUs you mentioned are not very good.
> 
> The cpu temps are good so I have ruled that out.
> 
> you said this "i know it's not a software cause im using win 7 & vista and both of them having trouble" what trouble are they having?
> 
> and if it's not a software problem then why are they having trouble?


im trying to run the test for my HD and look what error im getting


----------



## greenbrucelee

replace the cable and run chkdsk also in case the sectors are damaged.


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> replace the cable and run chkdsk also in case the sectors are damaged.


i dont know 
i replace the cable and still the error shows ...
chkdsk shows no errors ...



greenbrucelee said:


> Try and increase your page/swap file size.
> 
> you said this "i know it's not a software cause im using win 7 & vista and both of them having trouble" what trouble are they having?
> 
> and if it's not a software problem then why are they having trouble?


they both having freezing and slow issues trouble cause i have some king of hardware problem .
if it was a software like troyan horse than i wouldn't see it on the other operating system right ?


----------



## greenbrucelee

this is is either caused by overheating, ram being faulty or power supply.


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> this is is either caused by overheating, ram being faulty or power supply.


but how can i check each one ? cause the temp are good , i checked the memory and even added some and got a new power supply !


----------



## greenbrucelee

did you use memtest86 to check the memory?

did you do one stick at a time for several passes?

are you using different ram speeds or ram makes? this can cause issues like this.

have you cleaned out any temps files?

have you ran a virus check?

try switching of file indexing or defragmented the hard drive.


----------



## speedster123

> i replace the cable and still the error shows ...


what replacement cable did you use?
did you test 1 stick of memory at a time? only 1 stick installed?
check the caps on the board for any leaking or bulged units, the original psu might have bonked the board.
lastly, how many firewalls/antivirus programs are installed?


----------



## dudululu8

speedster123 said:


> what replacement cable did you use?
> did you test 1 stick of memory at a time? only 1 stick installed?
> check the caps on the board for any leaking or bulged units, the original psu might have bonked the board.
> lastly, how many firewalls/antivirus programs are installed?


i replaced the hd cable with the cd-rom cable , they r both sata

i didn't make the memory check on each stick ( it is tests period in the university so i hardly have time)

i have only nod32 installed and windows firewall.


----------



## greenbrucelee

you need to rum memtest on 1 stick at a time for accuracy.


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> you need to rum memtest on 1 stick at a time for accuracy.


i didn't make the test but i replaced the my sticks with good others and the problem did not changed !
so it is not the memory !

i still havent figure it out with the hardrive error ( the pic is up here)
maybe the problem is connected to that ?


----------



## greenbrucelee

it is telling you the cable is knackered, that could be the power or data cable.


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> it is telling you the cable is knackered, that could be the power or data cable.


but i changed the data cable with another - didnt change the problem
and i tried 2 different psu so i don't know ...


----------



## dai

[tried 2 different psu]

and both were underpowered for the system


----------



## greenbrucelee

as we mentioned earlier, both power supplies you tried are not very good ones. Try a good one. Seasonic, corsair,CWT, Thermaltake (toughpower units only), OCz extreme and pc power and cooling are good PSUs the rest are not.


----------



## dudululu8

greenbrucelee said:


> as we mentioned earlier, both power supplies you tried are not very good ones. Try a good one. Seasonic, corsair,CWT, Thermaltake (toughpower units only), OCz extreme and pc power and cooling are good PSUs the rest are not.


im not saying that my psu is good but it's enough to make my comp preform good like it did before ...


----------



## greenbrucelee

dudululu8 said:


> im not saying that my psu is good but it's enough to make my comp preform good like it did before ...


But it isn't.

Don't believe the info that are on cheap n nasty power supplies most of the time they can only achieve those voltages 60% of the time if your lucky where as a good one will achieve those voltages all of the time.

Take from me I used to test PSUs for a living and both the PSUs you tired were in the top 10 of crap PSUs.

We used to have a name for the list of bad PSUs it was called the crappy list of ****ness that no one in the right mind should buy.


----------

